# Peter



## pla725 (May 22, 2008)

Peter crossed the bridge early this morning. He fought to the last. He wasn't looking well last night. I debated taking him the ER but decided to see how he was in the am. Now that is moot. I'm drained right now. More later.


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2008)

AWW NOO
RIP Little one
:?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Peter. Binky-free little guy.:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. He knew he was well loved.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 22, 2008)

oh no. what a sad day! I'm so sorry. Binky free, little one.:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2008)

Oh no 

I am so very sorry. :tears2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 22, 2008)

:bigtears:ray::angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2008)

I really hoped that Peter would get through this. I am so very sorry.

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Peter's crossing.. From what I read he was a well loved bun. Hope you find strength from your other buns..


----------



## Jenk (May 22, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry to learn of your loss. :tears2:

Peter isn't suffering anymore:rainbow:,a thought which hopefully bringsyou even a tiny bit of comfort.I'mholding positive thoughts for you, that you'rereleased fromthe pain felt by his loss.ray: 

Please PM me if you need to cry/ talk/ vent. 

Jenk


----------



## cheryl (May 22, 2008)

Oh no..i'm so sorry Peter has gone....what sad news 

Rest in Peace little Peter

Cheryl


----------



## trailsend (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry.... Peter is at peace now. :rainbow:

Many hugs to you :hug:


----------



## pla725 (May 22, 2008)

I believe I have an idea as to the cause of Pete's abscess. It was a well chewed wicker basket. It was the only other cause besides him rattling on the bars of his pen. 

Anyway, I spent some time with Goobie. She is confused. I can't blame her.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 22, 2008)

RIP Peter baby.:rainbow:


----------



## pla725 (May 23, 2008)

Peter your friend Monty is keeping an eye on Gobbie. She is doing okay today. So am I. 

I will also miss your outgoing personality. You were persistant in your pursuit of your lady love. Your charm finally won her over. I know you absolutely adored her. She will be okay. Go in peace my friend.


----------



## bunnytoes (May 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about poor little Peter. I know that he was loved and sure he knew it too.


----------



## Pipp (May 26, 2008)

:ripeter



sas :cry2


----------



## pla725 (May 31, 2008)

I still miss you my friend. Goobie is doing well. Monty and Abner are both keeping on eye on her. I think one of them might become her new friend. I'm sure you gave your blessing for that to happen.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 31, 2008)

Binky free, sweet little bunny.:rainbow:


----------



## tort (May 31, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. It is never easy. Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 7, 2008)

I picked up Peter's ashes yesterday. The finality of it all. I still miss you sweet boy.


----------



## Haley (Jun 7, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear about Peter. 

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, I know you have had a rough time lately. We're here for you if you need us.

*hugs*

Haley

PS. How is Goobie doing?


----------



## pla725 (Jun 8, 2008)

Goobie doing well. I know you are watching over her. Abner and Monty are vying for her attention. I think it is too early yet for her to take up with another rabbit. Then again maybe not. It is up to her. I know she will have your blessing.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pete your friend Monty is at the bridge. Keep an eye on him. You both went too early. I will see you both later.


----------

